

How rebel mourning MH17 victims was turned into looter with trophy - bildung
http://rt.com/news/174332-ukraine-plane-photo-perverted/

======
sidcool
I cannot take any news article from RT seriously. I watched the news channel
regularly over a period of a few weeks. The conclusion was glaringly clear:
They dance to the tunes of the Russian Government. Unlike BBC, which is
impartial at least in part, RT is full on propaganda.

